# how often to bathe during muddy winter weather?



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

I'm in Florida, and we take Hans hiking in the woods and swamp A LOT. I was bathing him really often, but I've recently started using Chris Christensen Ice on Ice every time I brush him and I swear it keeps him cleaner. Stuff doesn't stick as bad as it did before. Also, I've been told that if you have a good dryer, you can blow a lot of the dirt out of their coats. I don't have one, so I haven't tried it but a dryer is on my wish list.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

The Ice on Ice spray is a great idea. I swear by soggydoggydoormat.com. I bought their towel product and it cleans and dries. We've had a wet, muddy winter and it's always by the back door. Buck loves his mud puddles!


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Both mine dig in mud, they wrestle each other in mud, they run through mud, they play in the creek. I walk them on leash if it's terribly muddy, but after a couple of days, they have to run, so off they go into the mud. I use the Soggy Doggy towel if it isn't too bad, but if they're really dirty, they get a bath. I bathe them at least once or twice a week.


----------



## Angie82 (Nov 6, 2014)

With a quality shampoo, I do not think weekly bath will be harsh on the dog's skin / hair. My dogs have weekly bath during humid summer when the temperature around is not chill and a bath every two weeks during winter.

Another way we do in between baths if they get really dirty is to brush / comb out every inch of their hair and use paper tissues during the combing process to get the dirt that stucks in-between the comb teeth and wipe the comb and then comb again until it goes through the entire body smoothly. In the process itself already eliminating much of the dirt by getting the dirt out into the paper tissues.

It is also true that if I comb through the dogs thoroughly every day, I found that the water running out is more clear in the bath tub when I bathe them.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Natural oils will be depleted by excessive bathing with detergent (soapy) products. Bath as much as you like with plain water. Daily is no problem. Use soaps, perfumes and insecticides with care. The main reason dogs will avoid a bath is the presence of chemicals that result in the severe reduction of their best sense, scent. Most dogs love water!!!
Eric.


----------



## Flynndog (Oct 1, 2014)

Thanks for everybody's replies! Eric I just swished a small bit of puppy shampoo into the water in the bath to help cut some of the mud (and smell) out of his coat in the worst areas and just rinsed him down with water. Good to know I can use just water as much as needed.

We use brushing and towelling where possible but some days he comes home looking like a swamp monster :-D 

I thought I'd found sonewhere to walk him today where he could run without a ball or friends to play with. It's usually really quiet, today we must have met 12 dogs in 40 minutes. My stay clean plan was foiled! Ha ha


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

One can bathe as often as need be if the right products are used and correctly diluted. Many better dog shampoos are not detergent-based, and won't be harsh. My Coat Handler Maintenance 5 to 1 shampoo can be used daily if diluted to 10 parts water to one part shampoo. Usual dilution for this specific product is 5 to 1, as the name shows. Some Chris Christensen shampoos can be used daily. There will be others; just they may not to be ones found on store shelves. I like Earthbath and some can be used daily if diluted well, although the yellow label one we have seems like it might be a bit much for daily bathing. It's on store shelves so easy in that regard.

I think with daily bathing, I'd also use conditioner.


----------



## Flynndog (Oct 1, 2014)

Thanks. We're in the UK and I think a lot of the products mentioned are from the US. But I will look out for similar things here


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

How about a full body rain coat?


----------



## Flynndog (Oct 1, 2014)

LOL TLP! that is brilliant!! That would save so much cleaning. Are they warm? He's a very hot little dog so I wouldn't want him to overheat.

I have never seen those before :-D


----------

